# Angelfish Acting Weird



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

My smaller angels are swimming around with their fins closed up and very small the parameters are fine the temp is normal 80F does anyone have an idea why?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, they're diseased. Simple. "Clamped fins" is a symptom listed on many fish medicine bottles.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I had an angel that was displaying clamped fins and swimming oddly.I looked more closely and I spotted a small white worm hanging out of the top of his head.I put in some Jungle parasite clear and followed the instructions exactly and he lived for another year.I think your fish may either have a parasite either internal or external or he may have a fungus.Check for more symptoms.Good Luck!!!!!!


----------

